# Just Got Our 2019 Outback 240Urs! Adding A Generator?



## andybarnett

Hi guys, brand new to the forum, and brand new to the RV world... we just picked up our 2019 Outback 240URS and are super excited! I am curious about adding a generator to the unit in case we want to do more dry camping. Does anyone have suggestions on which way to go and where to install it? We would prefer something fairly quiet too.

Thanks and looking forward to scouring the forums for more info!

-Andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

There are two paths here.....

1 - Honda. Great reputation, very very quiet to run, neighbors will hardly hear it. Downside is costs more

Honda on Amazon....https://amzn.to/2zHcuWe

1 - Knock off brands at Lowes...Harbor freight. Pro...cheap. Con...you will NOT make any friends in camp. They are typically* pretty darn* loud.


----------



## diannabill

andybarnett said:


> IMG_6642.JPG
> 
> Hi guys, brand new to the forum, and brand new to the RV world... we just picked up our 2019 Outback 240URS and are super excited! I am curious about adding a generator to the unit in case we want to do more dry camping. Does anyone have suggestions on which way to go and where to install it? We would prefer something fairly quiet too.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to scouring the forums for more info!
> 
> -Andy


I went with a Honda EU2200i. Nice, portable size. About 40 lbs, so easy to carry. It was expensive ($999) but I'm hoping that Honda quality will serve us well. From your post, it sounds like you may be looking to install a generator, which is probably not possible. I throw the Honda in the back of my tow truck under a tonneau cover and it fits great under the cover.

Along with other such generators, it has the ability to be combined with a compatible matching generator to almost double the power, but for my needs, I don't think that will be necessary.

I've even tested running my 13,500 btu A/C with the generator (with no other loads) and it did fine, but I haven't tested it in any type of extreme heat. But we mainly bought it to use to run our coffee pot, microwave, or other "essentials" when we're in a situation where we can't plug in. We do lots of cross country trips and often pull over and it's nice to have those luxuries. (Except coffee, which is a necessity!).

I didn't want to have to drag out that long 30 amp power cord when I wanted to plug in for a short time, so I purchased a 30amp RV adapter which has a 15A male plug at the end, and a very beefy short (6') extension cord. I put the generator at the back bumper, plug it in and lock it with a cable lock to the bumper. I wouldn't leave it there unattended, but it will prevent someone from driving by and snatching it. Here's the link to the adapter:

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Female-Locking-Connector-Yellow/dp/B01G63AONW/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1538402709&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=30amp+to+15+amp+adapter&psc=1

I'm not sure if your tow vehicle is a truck or not, so you'll have to decide where the best place is for you to haul the generator and possibly a small can of gas.

Here's the link to the extension cord I bought:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FBA1UNU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Good luck and enjoy your new rig!


----------



## swingbj

The Champion 3400 Inverter is a good buy. Fired up the first time I started it. Researched a lot online. Pretty quiet. Only a few dB above the more expensive brands such as Yamaha and Honda(but they are the best!) Buy on Amazon for best price. Be sure it is an inverter as they are the quietest. Look at all of the video on YouTube. It is amazing but you can spend days on you tube with instructional videos for every topic you can imagine re: to RVs. Good luck!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Have not posted or been involved for quite some time, but I thought I would share what I did to install two Honda EU2000 generators on my trailer. We pretty much dry camp exclusively and I got sick and tired of hauling generators around. Really have no place in the trailer itself to install a generators, so I installed a tool box on the back of the trailer, bolted to the frame due to the weight. I had a local metal shop make the mount and the aluminum tray and I mounted the tool box on the tray using vibration isolators.





  








Generator Box




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018












  








Generator Box




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








I installed the generators in the tool box. To allow ventilation and exhaust gases to escape, I installed deck lids used on boats in strategic places. Six inch deck lids on the exhaust and eight inch deck lids to allow access to the pull start and to provide ventilation. I used a 12V transmission cooling fan to provide ventilation, it runs off of the 12Vdc outlet on one of the generators. You can see the top of the fan in this picture. Deck lids are installed when the generators are not in use, so it is a clean, water tight design.





  








Generator lock and tie down




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








I also grew tired of hauling gasoline around, so I converted my generators to propane using the Hutch Mountain Propane conversion kit (highly recommended). I mounted the propane regulators behind the trailer skirts at the rear of the trailer, tapping off the line used to feed the grill. There are holes in the bottom of the tool box to let any leaking propane escape, these combined with the holes cut for the deck lids and fan ensures no propane buildup in the box.





  








Generator Propane Regulators




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








It also sucks to have to haul out the power cord all the time, so installed a transfer switch and ran a 10 AWG wire back to the generators and plugged it into the 30 amp outlet on my companion Honda. So all I need to do is start the generators and after a 30 second delay, power kicks in. Actually, I have two transfer switches that automatically select either shore power, generator power, or inverter power, depending on what is energized. They remove any possibility that two sources can be inadvertently connected simultaneously. Here is my inverter setup.





  








Inverter




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








For security, the tool box locks. As a secondary security measure I drilled hole in the bottom of the tool box and through the tray, and used a cable lock. Would take a long time to get these generators out. Not full proof anti theft, but nothing is. Cable lock is the black cable in picture below.





  








Generator lock and tie down




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








So I have had this setup for two years now and it is pretty awesome. I arrive at camp and all I need to do is start the generators or turn on the inverter, instant power. In the summer you do need to be careful and ensure the generators are not allowed to be in direct sun, normally not an issue for us as we are usually in the forest. If it happens to be hot and the generators are in the sun, we will put up and easy-up to shade the generators. If it rains, we close the lid and ensure the ventilation fan is on. Bonus, it also gave me space to mount a second spare tire!





  








Spare Tire




__
TwoElkhounds


__
Oct 16, 2018








Hope this gives you some ideas.

DAN


----------



## WoundUp

That is quiet an awesome and well thought out solution. What are the the on/off switches ontop of the generators? Just relocated the kill switch?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Those are the on/off switches. When you convert to propane using the Hutch Mountain conversion kit, the normal on/off switch on the generator becomes a selector switch between gas/propane. So the generator is actually dual fuel. The kit includes an on/off switch that you install on the top of the generator.

I really recommend the Hutch Mountain Propane conversion kit to anyone considering making the switch. It is really easy to install, takes like 10 minutes. The kit includes very high quality components and the folks at Hutch Mountain are great to work with. Propane burns clean and you do not need to worry about ethanol in the gas or long term storage of fuel. I also use these generators as my emergency power for the house. So rather than storing gasoline that has a shelf life, I just keep a few 30lb propane tanks in the garage. Propane will keep forever, if the power goes out I am ready.

To those wondering, propane does has a lower energy density than gasoline, so I was concerned that the two generators would not be able to start my 15000 BTU air conditioner using propane. Well, it does start the AC, but you have to manage the load during startup.

DAN


----------



## midnightsun

I use a Champion 3400 with the 30amp. I have the Stromberg Carlson A-Frame generator carrier. Works great.





  








Ready For Boone Docking




__
midnightsun


__
Apr 27, 2018


----------



## WoundUp

Midnightsun, do you run the generator on the carrier or move it away from the RV when using it? If you leave it on the rack how loud is it inside the RV?


----------



## robartrioson

andybarnett said:


> View attachment 20059
> 
> 
> Hi guys, brand new to the forum, and brand new to the RV world... we just picked up our 2019 Outback 240URS and are super excited! I am curious about adding a generator to the unit in case we want to do more dry camping. Does anyone have suggestions on which way to go and where to install it? We would prefer something fairly quiet too.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to scouring the forums for more info!
> 
> -Andy


When you have big power needs, you need a powerful generator and these Pulsar PG10000 provides just that. Instead of the expense of a stationary home standby unit, the PG10000 is one of the most powerful in its class and capable of operating up to five major appliances at one time. The 15 HP OHV gasoline engine can operate for up to 12 hours on a single 8 gallon tank of gasoline and do so by providing not only 12V, 120V and 240 volt power, but special 30 and 50 AMP circuits for total control of RV units. Add keyless electric start, maintenance free battery, dual handle mobility with no-flat tires and you have power and convenience whenever and wherever you want it.


----------

